# Plumber and gas fitter looking to move to Canada ASAP



## Callumstuart (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a plumber/gas fitter that mainly specialises in the domestic installation field, boilers and unvented hot water systems stuff like that mainly.

I realise that my qualifications won't be recognised in Canada so even though I have 11 years experience I do expect to have to go through some sort of apprenticeship or journeyman program before I am recognised as qualified. This is fine with me I will be moving alone, I have no wife or children to support only myself, living on lower than normal wages for a while would be fine with me.

I have applied for my temporary work permit and numerous plumbing and gas fitting jobs online and I'm just waiting to hear back from someone now. Canada is a huge place so doing my research I concentrated my applications to Alberta. It seems like a nice place from what I've found and could really see myself living there.

I was just wondering what do I do next? I would love to actually get out there for a few weeks and scout around in person but really can't afford it so realistically the first time I get there would be to start work.

I would be willing to work in other fields first, just to get out there really, and look for plumbing work there. Something like full time hotel work or anything really, just as long as I could afford to rent something to live in I would be fine with that.

Has anyone else been in my boat before? I would love to hear from someone that was and is now out there with a full time job and stuff, this is all pretty daunting but it's definitely happening!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should know that your TWP will not be issued until you have pre-arranged employment with an employer who has been issued a LMO by the Canadian Government.
May I ask how old are you? If you are 30 or under you could apply for a WHV (Working Holiday Visa).


----------



## Callumstuart (Mar 29, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You should know that your TWP will not be issued until you have pre-arranged employment with an employer who has been issued a LMO by the Canadian Government.
> May I ask how old are you? If you are 30 or under you could apply for a WHV (Working Holiday Visa).


I'm 27. Working holiday visas sound really good actually. Give me a chance to get out there and try everything out. What sort of work would I get on one of those? It wouldn't matter to me what it was as long as it would give me a chance to hunt for some full time work.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

On a WHV you would get a visa for one year at which time you can apply for a second one yearvisa. Such a visa permits you to live and work at anything anywhere in Canada. During the two years you can attempt to obtain a more permanent visa. 

You should read Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada
There are a limited number of WHVs issued each year so you should get your application in ASAP.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

As long as you are willing to go through an apprenticeship you will be fine. First find an employer to hire you then challenge the 1st year apprenticeship through the ITA. If you pass you can sit the second year free also.Thus means you only need to serve 2 years. Alberta is where all the work is so as long as you dont mind extreme cold and cowboys you should be fine!


----------

